# Last Photos <sniff>



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

These will PROBABLY be the last set of full litter pictures. The puppies were 8 weeks yesterday, so we did their soaps for structure, and while we had several helpers, trimmed nails, pads and around their feet, as well as their first full baths and blow dries. 

They continue to be as darling as ever, and, overall have very nice structure under those fluffy coats. In the coming week, they get wormed again, and get their BAER testing. At 9 weeks they get their first puppy shots, then they will all be off to their new homes sometime within the following week.

It has been SO much fun to be so closely involved with this litter from start to finish, and I can't imagine how hard it would be to see them go if they were actually living with me. (OTOH, I have ALSO seen the flip side... What a TREMENDOUS amount of work it is to raise a litter well!!!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And a few more!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I really don't like looking at these pictures, especially one of them, and think about all the 'could have beens.' Beautiful puppies!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I really don't like looking at these pictures, especially one of them, and think about all the 'could have beens.' Beautiful puppies!
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I am QUITE sure there will be a repeat breeding... Possibly even on her next heat, which is what the repro vet is urging. Learned something new... The latest thinking is that it is better for a female, if she has had a trouble-free pregnancy, to have two back-to-back litters, then a longer time off after. I;m not sure of the reasoning, but have heard it from more than one repro vet.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> And a few more!


 Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh! Agony.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Karen you look so blissfully happy in that shot. I can tell you are in love. I'm in love and I am thousands of miles away I can only imagine how you feel thinking about saying goodbye. Such a beautiful litter of little fluff balls. Thank you for letting us share in your "raising" of this little bundle. I have really enjoyed all the photos.


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

OH they are so beautiful! I would have house full! I can imagine how hard it is to let them go. Their colors are great!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

They have gotten so big! It happened so fast!


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh my goodness!:smile2: They are adorable! And i love the toys. I can imagine how tough it can be to bring up a litter. You are an awesome pet parent. I can't imagine how it must feel to say good bye. Sigh!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

That's Eleanor in the last picture-not Karen. We do have a house full! Honestly, by the time they are old enough to go home, the work is almost overwhelming, and it's very satisfying to know that every one will go to a great home, and live happy lives.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Karen you look so blissfully happy in that shot. I can tell you are in love. I'm in love and I am thousands of miles away I can only imagine how you feel thinking about saying goodbye. Such a beautiful litter of little fluff balls. Thank you for letting us share in your "raising" of this little bundle. I have really enjoyed all the photos.


Ha! That's not me... I'm holding the camera. That's Elinor, breeder of this bunch of love!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> They have gotten so big! It happened so fast!


I know! It feels like the blink of an eye!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> That's Eleanor in the last picture-not Karen. We do have a house full! Honestly, by the time they are old enough to go home, the work is almost overwhelming, and it's very satisfying to know that every one will go to a great home, and live happy lives.


Yup! Not me... I was holding the camera, and trying to get shots of puppies whizzing by! 

And that's exactly what Elinor says... It's these last few weeks that are the MOST work if you are going to do your job and properly stimulate those little minds... as well as all the "custodial care" needed. And, Tom, using YOUR litter training system, at 8 weeks, these guys are just about accident free. The ONLY mistake all day was at the very end, when after all the soaped pictures, rinsing, blow drying, a nap and some food, we expanded their area from the ex-pen size back to her whole kitchen. One of them RACED across to where a litter box USUALLY is... and squatted and peed. Before we could get there with the box. Human error, not puppy error! 

And, tell Pam we still need some more coaching on the soaps... We had a REALLY hard time keeping wet soapy puppies from turning into pretzel dogs! :laugh: In the end, I think we got good enough pictures to assess the structure pretty well, but they are FAR from perfect!!! I'm sure Elinor will send at least some of them along to Pam for critique.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Karen, thanks for sharing these cute puppies with all of us! It has been fun to watch them grow over the past weeks. Tony and Poppy sure make beautiful puppies!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh I've missed a lot! Lucky you getting puppy time! I'll take a red one that will stay red pleeze


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Oh I've missed a lot! Lucky you getting puppy time! I'll take a red one that will stay red pleeze


All of these will stay red... They are clear red, not sables. In fact, the roots on most of them are darker than the hair you can see now. But they're all spoken for.  And one I would have LOVED if I didn't already have three!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a lot to catch up on!!! Beautiful puppies! I had no idea you were now breeding. I am so out of the loop


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

The cuteness factor is almost too much to take in!


----------



## LittlePapi (Oct 27, 2016)

I cannot believe that they are already 8 weeks old! Time flies.
Thank you for keeping us up to date on these precious little ones. I hope to continue to hear about them on the Forum from their new owners!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Well I'm late for the party.....just gorgeous little fluff balls!!! I'm jealous that you got to be with them


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Wow, I'm a little caught up in feelings LOL Thank you for sharing this experience.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> I have a lot to catch up on!!! Beautiful puppies! I had no idea you were now breeding. I am so out of the loop


I'm not... these are a friend's puppies. I'm just the "auntie".


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LittlePapi said:


> I cannot believe that they are already 8 weeks old! Time flies.
> Thank you for keeping us up to date on these precious little ones. I hope to continue to hear about them on the Forum from their new owners!


Well, several are staying local, so they will probably be at our play dates in the spring. My favorite is going to a performance home, right in Wellesley!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I want them all!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh goodness... they are the cutest little fluffballs. I was so hoping you would decide to keep one. I understand you have your hands full! 🙃 Hope we get to see more of them growing up here on HF.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

They are going to be beautiful I love the red! It was so fun seeing Sophie's litter and deciding which would be mine (Sophie aka "Kiku" chose as she was spoken for already). I have picked mine out of this bunch too lol! Which is safe for them as I'm not in the market and never will be but man they are cute and TEMPTING. Not surprised they are all spoken for.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

krandall said:


> I'm not... these are a friend's puppies. I'm just the "auntie".


I figured that out after reading more Don't let one follow you home!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> Oh goodness... they are the cutest little fluffballs. I was so hoping you would decide to keep one. I understand you have your hands full! &#128579; Hope we get to see more of them growing up here on HF.


No, as I told you ALL from the beginning, three is my limit.  They are adorable as can be, and I would be thrilled with any one of them if I didn't already have a full house. But... And just think of it this way. Four out of the six are going to people who have never experienced the joy of being owned by a Havanese. How cool is that? 

I know a couple of the people will stay involved with the local Havanese community, and I HOPE the other two local ones will too. I'm going to ask Elinor to see if the two who will be further away (one in CT, NYC "suburbs") and the other in TX, will join us on the HF, so we can see those two grow up that way!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> I figured that out after reading more Don't let one follow you home!!


No worries. While I COULD have had one of these, I know my limits. I'm not saying I'll NEVER have 4, but DEFINITELY not until Kodi retires. I could handle 4 as house pets, but it's the training and competition that are SOOO time consuming and expensive. And we ALL know that the first year is the MOST work. I'm JUST reaching the end of two solid years of puppy raising. I need a break, and I need to get to the point that my house isn't a maze of baby gates and ex-pens!


----------

